# Britax Roundabout With a Newborn?!?



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think I am going to be stuck using my Britax Roundabout with my new baby due in October... I have never used a convertible with a newborn, it doesn't seem as safe (though they are rated for a newborn...) or as padded? Is there an insert of some kind, like extra padding, for the carseat while the baby is tiny?


----------



## Minxie (Apr 15, 2008)

My son's Decathlon came with a newborn insert and he was a BIG baby but we still used the Companion until he was about four months old. Do you have an insert or could you order one for the Roundabout?


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

My roundabout didn't come with an insert... do I need to order one FROM Britax or can I get one of the other ones that are on the market?


----------



## Minxie (Apr 15, 2008)

I am not a car seat pro but...were I going to order an insert, I would order the exact correct one from Britax _if one is even available for the Roundabout._ I am pretty slack about a lot of stuff but the car seat and car seat safety is an absolute for me.

I took a quick look and Britax does not mention an insert for their Roundabout so it might not even be necessary. The Roundabout only goes up to 40lbs unlike the Decathlon which went up to 65lbs so that might be the difference.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

It is definitely their smallest convertible seat from my research on their site... so an insert might not be NEEDED but I definitely want some sort of head support at least for those first few bobble headed months.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

IIRC, the lowest harness slots on my Roundabout were still too high for a newborn.







Mine didn't come with any infant insert either.


----------



## ThisCat (Jun 19, 2010)

***


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

No, a Roundabout is not suitable for a newborn.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Roundabout does not come with an insert, does not have a compatible insert, and cannot be used with an insert.

It is a smaller seat, but the bottom strap slots are the same as the Marathon/Boulevard/Decathlon. They are at 10" and will not accommodate a newborn: a rear-facing child needs to have the strap slots below her or his shoulders and even a very large newborn will not be 10" from seat to shoulder.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

DS was able to fit in a Decathlon as a newborn, but he is very long-torsoed and there was an infant insert.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the input







I ended up ordering this:

http://www.diapers.com/Product/Produ...roductId=19927

For the new baby, it seems very slim and will hopefully fit in between my other 2 seats. I don't particularly like the idea of my 1.5 year old sitting next to the baby but we will deal with it. If the seats still won't fit and I like the Combi I think I will order a second one for my 1 year old to go in,


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The coccoro is not good use of money IMO. It has a very short shell and many kids would outgrow it rf by height by 18 months or 2 years.

-Angela


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I know it has a short "life span" but it will fit in my car and I can't afford a lot more honestly. We are planning on getting a van in the next year so by the time this baby is outgrowing the Combi he will fit into the Britax that we own that currently doesn't fit in our car







We are also planning one more baby so it will get used again!! Right now I am mostly just concerned with a good seat that will last for a year that is safe and slim and will fit in my car!! I wish I could afford a Radian but I can't and I have heard horror stories about fitting it in the car we drive.... So, Combi it is! Certainly beats coming up with the money for a new car!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I think for such a short-lived seat it's REALLY expensive. I've seen marathons for that price and that would fit and last longer.

Edited- realized this was for the new baby- marathon wouldn't work, but I don't know the bottom slots on the combi either- I want to say they're not super low. You could go really cheap and get a scenera- they fit newborns.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

My three year old can still RF in the Cocorro. Granted she is tiny, but it's an adorable seat and a fine choice as long as you know you will need another seat later once it's outgrown rf or ff.

Eta: the Roundabout does not and has never come with an insert.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
My three year old can still RF in the Cocorro. Granted she is tiny, but it's an adorable seat and a fine choice as long as you know you will need another seat later once it's outgrown rf or ff.

Eta: the Roundabout does not and has never come with an insert.

Yeah, I definitely know I will need another seat







But by the time that happens we will have a bigger car that will fit a bigger seat!


----------

